# Oaxaca de Juarez Trail Guides



## DeronDilger (Oct 7, 2006)

Other than the bike guides (e.g. mtboaxaca.com) in town, what resources are available for finding singletrack trails around Oaxaca de Juarez, Oaxaca, Mexico?

I'm trying to find trail guides, either print or online, that would make the exploration and riding of the area around the city easier.

The only thing I can find online (other than one route here at MTBReview) are the routes posted here, none of which are singletrack:

Find Bike Routes / Cycling Routes in Oaxaca, Mexico, Search for Bike Maps on MapMyRIDE

A buddy and I have started finding stuff north of town and getting tracks on GPS. I plan to post whatever we find online but don't really want to waste a bunch of time creating maps and such if it's already available and I overlooked it.

In the absence of existing resources, is there anybody who wants to help map routes here in Oaxaca or share their knowledge of singletrack here?

Here (attached upload) is a few trails we've discovered west of San Felipe del Agua - many of which have evidence of MTB activity (i.e. tire tracks everyday). The names we've come up with aren't intended to override any already existing ones but in the absence of such "local" info, something is better than nothing (¿algo es algo?)

Thanks!


----------



## DeronDilger (Oct 7, 2006)

*Some OAX rides on WikiLoc.com*

Here is a site that has a few rides for Oaxaca, though I wouldn't call them real MTB (i.e. singletrack) trails. But at least somebody is already posting stuff. Kudos to Ramirojr & Ridox.

Wikiloc - GPS trails and waypoints of the World


----------



## DeronDilger (Oct 7, 2006)

We've been gathering additional trail info for around Oaxaca de Juarez, Oaxaca, Mexico.
See OaxacaMTB.org - Home for more info.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Your better source of information for trail names and directions are the locals. Ask local riders or better yet, peasants (campesinos), that you would find along your way. Most mtb I know from Oaxaca (and for that matter from Mexico) would not carry a GPS with them, unless they go into very long or entirely new routes.

I've never been riding around Oaxaca City so I cannot help you on that, but I know several amazing routes in the Sierra de Juarez (some 70 km north of Oaxaca city deep in the mountains). If you are interested drop me a line. Good luck!


----------



## DeronDilger (Oct 7, 2006)

*More Trails for North of Oaxaca de Juarez (city)*

We've updated the site and added many more trail maps. See the list of trails (and links to their map/info pages) here: Trail Info | OaxacaMTB.org


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm heading down to Oaxaca with my family to hook up with my in-laws for a week in February. I believe they've got a place north of the city. Never been down there before and I can't ship down a bike so I'm looking for a good guide service that does rentals as well. I'm happy to XC and just enjoy the scenery -- which sounds pretty rad -- but I'd also love to get some gravity. Anyone have a recommendation and/or experience they can share?


----------



## DeronDilger (Oct 7, 2006)

@GeePhroh - see this page for links to guides & bike stores here in Oaxaca:

Links | OaxacaMTB.org

Of the resources linked to on that page, for a bike rental your choices here are: Zona Bici, Mountain Bike Oaxaca, and Pedro Martinez's Tour Guides.

For XC type rides with a guide, I recommend Mountain Bike Oaxaca (Carlos Silverberg) or Pedro Martinez Tour Guides. For "gravity" (which I assume means downhill), I recommend Mountain Bike Oaxaca (Carlos Silverberg).

Additionally, if you end up staying due north of Oaxaca de Juarez, you'll probably be in my neighborhood - San Felipe del Agua. See the following links for collections of trails & rides in the area close-by and surrounding the city:

Ride Routes | OaxacaMTB.org

Trail Info | OaxacaMTB.org

Feel free to join us for a ride. E.g. Events | OaxacaMTB.org

Holler if I can be of assistance.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

DeronDilger said:


> @GeePhroh - see this page for links to guides & bike stores here in Oaxaca:
> 
> Links | OaxacaMTB.org
> 
> ...


Thanks, Deron! :thumbsup:

Just set up a trip with Carlos -- gonna ride "Oaxaca Flume" and something else.



DeronDilger said:


> Additionally, if you end up staying due north of Oaxaca de Juarez, you'll probably be in my neighborhood - San Felipe del Agua. See the following links for collections of trails & rides in the area close-by and surrounding the city:
> 
> Ride Routes | OaxacaMTB.org
> 
> ...


The OaxacaMTB.org site is a great resource -- props for putting it together! I am staying out in San Pablo Etla. I'll see if I can finagle myself out of some family stuff -- love to join you guys on the Thursday 2/7 am ride. We'll see what The Management (aka my wife) has to say about it.

Thanks again for the 411!


----------



## Veronika (3 mo ago)

DeronDilger said:


> Other than the bike guides (e.g. mtboaxaca.com) in town, what resources are available for finding singletrack trails around Oaxaca de Juarez, Oaxaca, Mexico?
> 
> I'm trying to find trail guides, either print or online, that would make the exploration and riding of the area around the city easier.
> 
> ...


Hello Deron!
My name is Veronika and I'm planning to be down in Oaxaca November 6-14Th. I am planning on doing the Hebras de Ixtepeji. I'm thinking a two night trip to go slow and enjoy the scenery, although I can probably do it in two days and one night.
I'm looking for another rider or two in the area that might be able to accompany me. I've never ridden in Oaxaca but I do speak fluent Spanish. I did contact one of the tour guides but he has a minimum and I'm not sure if anyone else is coming with me at this point.
Since I speak Spanish and I have bike packed in the past I would like a more local MTN bike enthusiast as a companion. I'm willing to pay them for their time. 
Do you happen to know anyone who might be interested in something like this?


----------



## Veronika (3 mo ago)

Serengetijack said:


> Your better source of information for trail names and directions are the locals. Ask local riders or better yet, peasants (campesinos), that you would find along your way. Most mtb I know from Oaxaca (and for that matter from Mexico) would not carry a GPS with them, unless they go into very long or entirely new routes.
> 
> I've never been riding around Oaxaca City so I cannot help you on that, but I know several amazing routes in the Sierra de Juarez (some 70 km north of Oaxaca city deep in the mountains). If you are interested drop me a line. Good luck!


Hello Serengetijack

I'm coming out to Oaxaca in November and I'm looking to do the trail Herbras de Ixtepeji. I see it's a one or two night bike packing route. I speak fluent Spanish and since it's just me at this point I'm hoping I can find a local enthusiast who would be willing to join me. I am willing to compensate them for their time. 
Might you know some local who would be interested?
Veronika


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Private message sent.


----------

